# New Modern Animal Crossing Avatars added to the default gallery



## Justin (Aug 15, 2013)

*September 4th:*

We've just added Series 3 of the Modern AC Characters to the Avatar Gallery, bring the total count to 33 villagers. This series contains another 10 new villagers including Daisy, Francine, and Olivia!




			
				Full List of Series 3 said:
			
		

> Alfonso
> Daisy
> Francine
> Ken
> ...



To view them all yourself and select one to use yourself, head over to this link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

Just like the previous two series, Thunder worked hard on these. Give your thanks to him! Next up is a slightly different series!

---------

_*August 23rd:*

We've just added Series 2 of the Modern AC Characters to the gallery. This series contains 10 new villagers including Chrissy, Goldie, and Cheri! Check out the gallery yourself to see them all: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

Once again, big thanks to Thunder for his hard work on these! They're a fantastic addition to the site, and I believe we have a third wave coming in the near future. _

---------

_*August 15th:*

As many of you may know, when you change your avatar, there's a handy default gallery of basic avatars to choose from. It's very useful for new members especially. They haven't been updated in a long time though.

Today we've added 13 new "Modern" AC Character avatars to the gallery. Most of these use renders from New Leaf, or are completely new characters to New Leaf, so that's why we're calling them a modern series.

Thunder worked hard on these awesome new additions, so be sure to thank him! They're all by him!

Head here to see them in the gallery yourself:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar_


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool, thanks Thunder!


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

They're really cute  
Lots of popular villagers, I see!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 15, 2013)

They're really well done! I love the Pekoe avatar! Awesome work, Thunder!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, the Stitches and Fauna ones are cute. ^.^ But not quite cute enough to make me want to give up my Caleb Landry Jones icon.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Wish (Aug 15, 2013)

theres lolly omg love u Brandon ty


----------



## Solar (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow! Pretty rad-looking avatars, Thunder. One question though. Where is my Marshal.


----------



## Mariposa (Aug 15, 2013)

They're so cute >u<
Thanks, Thunder!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

Soo cool! Thanks, Thunder!!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2013)

*Bows*

@Benmyj: We looked around a bit, but unfortunately we couldn't find any HQ art of some of the newer villagers, Marshall included.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2013)

these are damn sexy thanks for making these. i love you thunder, i love all my exes.


----------



## Horus (Aug 16, 2013)

Those are incredibly sexy , literally the best default avatars I have ever seen on a forum. I think Jas0n might even switch over to one of them.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cute! Thanks :3


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

They look awesome!


----------



## fink (Aug 16, 2013)

They look great! If I didn't love my pokemon avatar so much I'd choose that awesome bob one


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome job, Thunder.  Bob and Stitches look especially cool.


----------



## zilke (Aug 17, 2013)

Good idea using a lot of the popular villagers! They look good!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

The Bob one is good, Thunder!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks great! Good job, Thunder!


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice work. It really needed an update, and this is a great addition.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

Those are so nice! If you plan on making more, Kid Cat should be on your list.


----------



## Justin (Aug 18, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Those are so nice! If you plan on making more, Kid Cat should be on your list.



I believe there is a second wave of avatars coming soonish. I'm sure Thunder will consider any requests if they're possible.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup, I'll get to work on a second batch soon.


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2013)

We've just added Series 2 of the Modern AC Characters to the gallery. This series contains 10 new villagers including Chrissy, Goldie, and Cheri! Check out the gallery yourself to see them all: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

Once again, big thanks to Thunder for his hard work on these! They're a fantastic addition to the site, and I believe we have a third series coming in the near future.


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2013)

where is ricky


----------



## Spontida (Aug 24, 2013)

I love the new ones are designed. Good Job! I hope a Puddles one comes on the future.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

Jake. said:


> where is ricky



Ricky slipped my mind, sorry lol.


----------



## Horus (Aug 24, 2013)

Jake. said:


> where is ricky



Who cares? We got Goldie ⌐■_■


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

If you are still considering creating more batches, could you include Daisy? That would be awesome.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> If you are still considering creating more batches, could you include Daisy? That would be awesome.



Sure, I can do Daisy.

Also, many thanks to Jake for finding the Zucker artwork and Fink/Passerby for rendering it.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Sure, I can do Daisy.
> 
> Also, many thanks to Jake for finding the Zucker artwork and Fink/Passerby for rendering it.



Thank you! I can't wait to see it. ^-^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 24, 2013)

Could you possibly make Skye and Francine?.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh hey, look at those new fancy avatars.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 24, 2013)

Would love to see Cherry as one! But regardless, thanks for these!!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> Would love to see Cherry as one! But regardless, thanks for these!!



Unfortunately, the renders of Cherry I've found have been too small or low quality, if I find one though I'll be sure to whip one up.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, these are looking great! There's even one for Carmen! <3
Thank you so much!! ^o^ I can't wait to see more!! Maybe one for Phoebe too?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Wow, these are looking great! There's even one for Carmen! <3
> Thank you so much!! ^o^ I can't wait to see more!! Maybe one for Phoebe too?



I'm running into the same problem I did with Cherry, a lot of the newer villagers lack any decent artwork. I'll keep an eye out, though.


----------



## Mino (Aug 26, 2013)

Cyrano or go home.


----------



## Horus (Aug 26, 2013)

Mino said:


> Cyrano or go home.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

What what


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2013)

Qualities a bit too low for my tastes. I did find something that was higher quality than that, but it's still a bit too small.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

Awww. Poor Cherry D:

At least you have very strong standards


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2013)

Horus said:


> View attachment 11019


----------



## Justin (Sep 5, 2013)

We've just added Series 3 of the Modern AC Characters to the Avatar Gallery, bring the total count to 33 villagers. This series contains another 10 new villagers including Daisy, Francine, and Olivia!




			
				Full List of Series 3 said:
			
		

> Alfonso
> Daisy
> Francine
> Ken
> ...



To view them all yourself and select one to use yourself, head over to this link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

Just like the previous two series, Thunder worked hard on these. Give your thanks to him! Next up is a slightly different series!


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2013)

RCKY????????


----------



## Thunder (Sep 5, 2013)

Jake. said:


> RCKY????????



next time i swear


----------



## Spontida (Sep 5, 2013)

Could you add  *Lyman* too please?



Thanks for adding Puddles 

<--- Check out my new manly avatar.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 5, 2013)

These look fantastic, thank you for making them Thunder!

I might be one of only a handful of people who would love it, but would an avatar of one of the hippos be possible? My favorites are Bubbles and Biff, but I think any of them could use more love lol.

Oh, I noticed that under the avatar of Roald (when you go to Edit Avatar), it says Rolad.


----------



## Justin (Sep 5, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Oh, I noticed that under the avatar of Roald (when you go to Edit Avatar), it says Rolad.



Fiiiiiiiiixed!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 5, 2013)

@Spontilda: Sorry, Lyman's artwork is a little too small.

@UFO: No problem, I think the hippos could use a little representation as far as avatars go, so I'll give it a go.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool 
Thanks!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2013)

The newest lot look fantastic!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Thunder, I'd love it if you could make an avatar of Antonio. I have provided an image from the Nookipedia database that is of New Leaf artwork. I would really appreciate it.



Spoiler: Antonio Artwork







Also, do you mind if I use any of these avatars you created on any of my other sites?


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Sep 5, 2013)

lovely work!!
thank you thunder uvu


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay you made Kid Cat! Love you Thunder!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 5, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Also, do you mind if I use any of these avatars you created on any of my other sites?



I'd prefer it if you didn't.

But yeah, I can do Antonio.


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I'd prefer it if you didn't.
> 
> But yeah, I can do Antonio.



thts y i told u 2 watermark the all with sweg gawshhh


----------



## coolycatty123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow! Good job, Thunder!


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 5, 2013)

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY Chiefie!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 5, 2013)

Man... these are so awesome. I wish they released this kind of official artwork for every character and not just the ones returning. D:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 5, 2013)

Ahh the Daisy avatar is soo awesome! Definitely changing it out as my current avatar. <3


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 5, 2013)

Need moar hamsters ;_;


----------



## Venn (Sep 5, 2013)

I would love to see a Bones or Aurora Avatar


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

How about Special Characters? Think you're gonna try those?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> How about Special Characters? Think you're gonna try those?



*Soon.*


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 6, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

Thunder said:


> *Soon.*


----------

